# New T shirt idea



## chaotichealth (Apr 4, 2015)

We dona contest lets say ending September 1st. People perp and cut and fellow members will vote for the best body sholders on down.  the winner gets his pic on the shirt with the saying
  "ANASCI.ORG Because mt body is my temple"


----------



## Sully (Apr 5, 2015)

Had a few drinks tonight?


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep. Miller fortune.  Only 7.  2 more left.


----------



## Sully (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome. Have fun and be safe bro.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Yep. Miller fortune.  Only 7.  2 more left.



7.2??  That about made me blow my coffee through my nose.  Lol


----------

